
Launching the Quantum Artificial Intelligence Lab - phreeza
http://googleresearch.blogspot.de/2013/05/launching-quantum-artificial.html
======
kdavis
I'd be interested in Google/NASA's take on "Quantum annealing with more than
one hundred qubits" from Boixo et al. <http://bit.ly/12eANRI>

This preprint showed no speed advantages for D-Wave's computer. Specifically,
it showed quantum annealing isn't faster than classical simulated annealing.

